# The best Netflix has to offer us.....



## Outside_The_Box (Apr 17, 2013)

I just started watching _Orange is the New Black_ tonight and it's pretty funny. It seems to get better with each episode. It's a little bizarre and quirky, but I like stuff like that. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Distill (Jul 4, 2013)

Outside_The_Box said:


> I just started watching _Orange is the New Black_ tonight and it's pretty funny. It seems to get better with each episode. It's a little bizarre and quirky, but I like stuff like that. Definitely worth checking out.


What's the humour like? I saw that, thought it could be interesting.

Also, has anyone here seen Garth Marenghi's Darkplace? One of my favourite TV shows ever made (it's a spoof of an 80s hospital/occult crossover drama. Yup.) and is one of the funniest things I've watched. It's not on UK Netflix, but it may be on US? Not sure.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Chinatown is a fantastic movie...


----------



## Red_Setting_Sun (Jun 20, 2013)

I watched the first episode of Luther today and dropped it. I rarely insult things, but the bombasticness seriously turned me off.


----------



## Outside_The_Box (Apr 17, 2013)

Distill said:


> What's the humour like? I saw that, thought it could be interesting.


It's "wtf" kind of humor, if that makes sense. Definitely unique. It's also a bit of a drama I'm finding out, but it's still pretty funny.


----------



## elainethebrain (May 16, 2013)

Oo, I live in Singapore but my father managed to connect the internet to USA, so I can actually access Netflix. I'd say Hulu has a better selection of TV shows but now Netflix's range has really broadened and couch potatoes like me are so happy.

I've watched some cartoons out of nostalgia, but I really appreciate Netflix for putting up classics and acclaimed films. It was my introduction to Amadeus (one of my favorite films now), The Pianist, A Clockwork Orange, and more I can't really remember. I've tried watching Mad Men and Downton Abbey but never got hooked so I guess I'm more of a film than television person.

Anyone saw the Emmy award winning TV series Lonesome Dove? I watched that recently and it's great; very authentic Western.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

Fern said:


> Why do I get the feeling you like that show...


hmm... is it because it's my avatar or because I manage to mention it on just about every thread? (or both) 
It's just that compared to so many other things out there, the show is just sooo good. And it never gets old.


----------



## elainethebrain (May 16, 2013)

I am me said:


> Haven't watched it on Netflix recently (only last summer) But they had Avatar the last Airbender


AVATAR! I'm such a big Avatar fan. I used to have the biggest crush on Zuko, and till now I'm still enamored with his voice even though I realize he kind of was a whiny little emo kid sometimes. Netflix earns my approval for putting Avatar up. I would be gladder if they put up Legend of Korra.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I am me said:


> hmm... is it because it's my avatar or because I manage to mention it on just about every thread? (or both)
> It's just that compared to so many other things out there, the show is just sooo good. And it never gets old.


Both ;D


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)

Films:

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Apocalypse Now
Equilibrium
Pulp Fiction
Serenity

Television Shows:

Sherlock
House of Cards
Black Adder
The Walking Dead
Firefly
Star Trek: The Next Generation
Fringe/The X Files

Anime:

Trigun
Samurai Champloo


----------

